# Tyko and Galilea - [many] pics and videos :)



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all feathery monster lovers! lol
I have lots of pics, videos and a couple questions regarding Tyko and Galilea. Update - we have finally introduced them! Tyko really likes Galilea and sometimes does heart wings and sings in her face while she scrambles away. She seems to ignore him mostly, but I think she enjoys his company. He has learned to wolf whistle, part of the Jurassic park theme (not so good at it yet but getting better), and makes kissing noises. I also think he sometimes tries to say his name.
But before I ramble on, here are the pics:












































































































Just for fun video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SSM0UeVf-I&feature=youtu.be

My questions are regarding their behavior when they first met. First, Galilea was very curious and kinda followed Tyko around, but he did this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_ITC-WRIPY&feature=youtu.be

In that video Tyko seems to be defensive of the food and a bit aggressive. But he's also doing heart wings. Do tiels do heart wings to look bigger in an aggressive way, not just as a male mating display?

Then they calmed down a bit, started preening on my shoulder, and then this happened:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUPY-fxJFJ4&feature=youtu.be

This seemed aggressive at first, but they weren't biting each other, it looked more like they're establishing some kind of bond or the dominance of the relationship? Am I right or way off? 

Anyway, hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

last video they are beaking, generally a behaviour used to say "go away you are in my space" my tiels do this a lot, but a lot worse than that. mine just tolerate eachother.

second last video, not 100% sure, would wonder if he is trying to beak bang on her, or he may be a bit defensive lol looks like he wants to sing to her, but she gets too close.

theyre both adorable! they get along decently, thats all i can say for sure


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Aww super cute tiels, enjoy


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are super cute.  I love wet tiel pics!


----------



## Homer2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

That is great videos and pictures.


----------



## acrobandit (Jul 21, 2012)

Tyko is a beautiful name! Tycho Brahe is my favourite astronomer


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww how adorable


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I LOVE your shower perch! And your gorgeous birds! Is that beer in that glass? Mine sometimes get a little too interested when I'm drinking wine.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I really enjoyed the pictures and videos! It looks like they are off to a good start. At least, like Dally said, they are tolerating one another. They are both ridiculously adorable!


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

acrobandit said:


> Tyko is a beautiful name! Tycho Brahe is my favourite astronomer


Thanks! haha The name means "on the mark" or "bulls-eye" in ancient Greek, which was one of the reasons we picked it, because it took us so long to find him, he's our "bulls-eye" lol And our female is named Galilea (was supposed to be Galileo back when we thought she was male), so we have 2 astronomers!  



> I LOVE your shower perch! And your gorgeous birds! Is that beer in that glass? Mine sometimes get a little too interested when I'm drinking wine.


Thanks! Yup it's beer, they go crazy licking the glass when we have one. I'm suspicious that it's either the color of the beer or the fact that it's cold, or both. Galilea is most crazy about it, she used to try to dive into the glass and chase it when it was moved. lol


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

JaimeS said:


> I really enjoyed the pictures and videos! It looks like they are off to a good start. At least, like Dally said, they are tolerating one another. They are both ridiculously adorable!



Thanks! They are definitely getting along, and I'm so glad. They haven't done any beaking since that first time they met. They now live together in the huge new cage, with no divider, but they have lots of space in there. They get along well aside from the occasional bicker over the food dish or sleeping spot. He seems more attached to her than she to him, but she does flock call to him sometimes if he's out of sight. 
Funny thing happened a couple times. Galilea is becoming more shameless in her use of the ladder in the cage to pleasure herself, and she's done it in front of him a few times (more when we're not home probably). I guess he's too young to really know what to do about it, but he certainly shows interest, climbs over to her and stares, trying to decide what he should do. But as soon as he gets too close she stops and walks away. lol I guess she's more interested in the ladder than him!


----------

